# Hemming a T-Shirt



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

What's your method in hemming a t-shirt? I've tried hemming using my own technique, but believe me, it's not a good. I usually just shy away from those type projects. Clue me in. I know there must be an easy way for it to look professional.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, if you have it, a coverstitch machine is the proper tool.

BUT, usually I've cut it off to length plus hem amount.
I have sergered the edge to make it 'nice'.
then two independent rows of stitching once I've turned up the hem. These rows are about 1/8 inch apart up to 1/4 inch apart. These will not stretch but do look good.
If they must stretch and you are using a regular machine, then I'd make the tiniest zigzag stitch - two rows.

Angie


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I don't have a cover stitch machine. Can you serge the edge without it ruffling? I suppose with the right settings I could. I'll have to play around with it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Do you have differential feed on your serger? If so, making it less (down) rather than UP for ruffling? That will keep it from pulling and ruffling.

The extra thread on a stretched fabric is what gives the ruffling.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

also, if you don't use the serger.

turn up and you can do the two rows of stitching.

A roller or walking foot helps in not pulling the fabric so it won't ruffle out.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I tried working with a t-shirt whenever I didn't have my serger, so I tried zig zaging the edge. That didn't work at all! I'll try your suggestion. It should work. Thanks.


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

I've had very good success using a twin needle to hem knits, but there are some tricks to it. For t-shirt fabric, you'll probably want a stretch twin needle, and you'll also want to stabilize it.

I like to use the lightest weight fusible hem tape available (stitch witchery stuff). I fold the hem up, and press it with a narrow strip of the fusible tape in place all along the hem where the stitching will be. The fusible tape eliminates the need for pinning while you sew, and it help prevent tunneling. Since it is the light weight stuff, it nearly "disappears" when you launder the shirt and doesn't make the hem stiff. 

When doing the twin needle you will probably need to reduce the bottom tension and perhaps the top as well. Use the scraps you trimmed off with some of the fusible webbing ironed on to test and fine tune your tension settings. 


The twin needle does two things. First, it mimics the RTW coverstitch hem, and second it stretches due to the zigzag that occurs on the back side. Just trim close to the last row of stitching. You do not need to serge or zigzag over the edge of the fabric on a t-shirt knit. It doesn't fray. 

I recently purchased a coverstich machine, but I've been so busy refurbishing machines that I haven't had a chance to take it out of the box.

______________________

_Jenny_


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I have used tear away intefacine and dissolveable interfacing on a stretch hem. Zig zag the ehm with the interfacing on the OUTSIDE and pull it off when you are finished - very gently. 

Now I use the serger.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

All your suggestions sound good. I knew there had to be some way that was better than what I was doing. I've printed all this out. Thank you.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's a link where I posted on another sewing forum too. Oh my goodness, I know more about hemmng a t-shirt than I ever dreamed, between all your tips and this link. I thought this link might help some of you too. What did we ever do before the internet?
http://artisanssquare.com/sg/index.php/topic,7037.0.html


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Before I got my coverstitch machine, I did it the same way as Jenny. Only I prefer to use "Wonder Tape". It's a double sided sticky tap that you can stitch through, doesn't gum up your needle and completely washes away. It's made by Collins.


----------

